# Citizenship in the UAE



## aadil360 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi guys

I know expats can never become citizens of the UAE, but what if you have a child while living in the UAE. Does the child qualify for citizenship?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No it doesnt.
It will be granted residency, if parents are residents and add child.

The only children who are granted citizenship, are those with an Emirati father.


----------



## aadil360 (Aug 14, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> The only children who are granted citizenship, are those with an Emirati father.


Only children fathered by Emiratis - that's whacked.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

So pretty much zero chance.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree! No foreigners can ever become a citizen of the UAE (or most middle eastern countries for that matter), whether it be a child or an adult. Your child will hold the same citizenship as the mother. I think the main reason is because there are so many expats living in Dubai and if we were all given citizenship and voting rights, we would pretty much do what we want to do and possibly change the law in our favour. They are merely protecting their heritage, culture and customs, so really cannot blame them!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

why you would want to be a citizen on the middle east baffles me to be honest!
you'd be privy to all sorts of hardships!


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> They are merely protecting their heritage, culture and customs, so really cannot blame them!


Not one bit....only a shame other countries haven't followed suit.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

alli said:


> why you would want to be a citizen on the middle east baffles me to be honest!
> you'd be privy to all sorts of hardships!


Alli your hilarious lol  but I get where your coming from lol, just the way you put it


----------

